# 2006 Merlin site is live



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

The 2006 Merlin website is live. It is split up into a Merlin Classic site and the new Merlin Works site.
Enjoy.
www.merlinbike.com 

Cheers,
Herbert


----------



## king1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The new site looks great.


----------

